# Madison



## verne socks (Feb 11, 2010)

If anyone knows what grounds the Qual will be running at on Saturday please post. Traveling Saturday morning early and could save me 20-30 miles. Thanks!


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

Qual. is at Gallagher starting at 9:00.


----------



## trog (Apr 25, 2004)

The Qual starts at 8:00 am according to the program/premium and it is at the Gallagher property.

The Amateur starts at the W property please see the premium on EE for a map.
It is very near to the Coachman inn golf course and you simply turn north off from Hwy 51 onto CR W for about a mile and watch for signs on the West side of the road

Open did not finish today and has about 10 dogs to run tomorrow - big quad with two retired.
Don't have results on derby - finished first series at 8:45 this morning after a 8:00 start
trog


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

Qual begins at 8 at Gallagher


----------



## rfinger (Feb 17, 2009)

Qualifying Results

1st. Patron - L. Oliver/Attar
2nd. Banjo - R. Finger
3rd. Mully - T. Kobach
4th. Charge - J. Schilz
RJ. Ace - S. Castineyra
Jams - Blue - S.Reynolds
Chuck - B. LaFave
Zoom - S. Radwan


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

rfinger said:


> Qualifying Results
> 
> 1st. Patron - L. Oliver/Attar
> 2nd. Banjo - R. Finger
> ...


*Way to go Patron, Andy and Lori!!!!*


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

How was the weather this morning out there? Its going be getting pretty nasty here North of Milwaukee.


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Open temporarily halted due to severe weather - at 9am


----------



## paigekjones (May 27, 2011)

Any other results from the madison trial?


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

I know Ken Challand and Beadle's Turbo Nina received a 2nd in the open and qualified for this years National Retriever Championship. Great Job John Ketzner and Wayne Curtis!


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

WOW
JUST HEARD Marsha McGee won the AMT with LUCKY!!!!!!
Go Marsha


----------



## mbrookins (Dec 21, 2004)

I saw Marsha and Lucky run the first series. They looked very good!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Pinetree said:


> WOW
> JUST HEARD Marsha McGee won the AMT with LUCKY!!!!!!
> Go Marsha


How GREAT is that???
Mrs. Marsha, please give my boy Lucky a huge hug for me! 
How wonderful!
And congratulations to Team Foxhollow, too!


----------



## vanman (Sep 26, 2007)

Congrats to Marsha and Lucky.nice work.


----------



## Gundogs (Mar 13, 2010)

It was a "Lucky" day for he and I both! Very thrilling. Many thanks for all the calls and posts, and for Fox Hollow believing in us!


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Open results

1- Ruby -Voigt (qual for Nat!!)
2- Nina - Curtis (guessing that this is a Nat Q too)
3- Mercy - Sletten
4- Penny - Pfaf
RJ - Jewel - Voigt

Jams - Juice, Diva, not sure thats complete


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Lydia, Jewel sure has been having a nice spring! I am sure it will just keep getting better and better.


----------

